
How Peer-To-Peer Payment Pioneer Venmo Grew Up and Got Serious - anjalik
https://wp.fastcompany.com/blog/40400786/how-peer-to-peer-payment-pioneer-venmo-grew-up-and-got-serious
======
levthedev
This appears to be the wrong link - it asks me for a WordPress login.

~~~
mig4ng
try this one [https://www.fastcompany.com/40400786/how-peer-to-peer-
paymen...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40400786/how-peer-to-peer-payment-
pioneer-venmo-grew-up-and-got-serious)

